# Greetings from Northern Ireland



## Croppie (Aug 9, 2013)

I originally posted this in the wrong place!

Just joined. I'm currently sitting in the south in Wellington Lodge. #82 in the Grand Lodge of Ireland.

I was initiated in 6003 in Addington Lodge, #5080 in UGLE.

Good to meet you all my brothers.

S&F.


----------



## JTM (Aug 9, 2013)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Croppie (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you Brother Admin

:beer:


----------



## Iowan Mason (Aug 9, 2013)

Croppie said:


> Thank you Brother Admin
> 
> :beer:



Having trouble figuring out how to chanfe my profile settings any advice




JTM said:


> welcome to the boards.





Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Iowan Mason (Aug 9, 2013)

*change

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782 (Aug 9, 2013)

You cannot edit it via the app. You must do it from the website. www.masonsoftexas.com Log in, click your name at the upper right. Click the about me tab and then the pencil icon to edit.


----------



## Colby K (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome!


Sent from my GT-P3113 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Mac (Aug 9, 2013)

Dia duit, dearthÃ¡ir!


----------



## Iowan Mason (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you I got everything but my picture figured out

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 9, 2013)

Iowan Mason said:


> Thank you I got everything but my picture figured out
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


No problem brother.  There are those among us who are quite happy that I have "never figured my picture out."     :001_unsure:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 10, 2013)

Iowan Mason said:


> Thank you I got everything but my picture figured out
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Picture???....
Picture???....
You wouldn't want to see my picture!!!...
It would break your screen!!!
Yikes!
LOL


Welcome my Irish Brother


----------



## DJGurkins (Aug 10, 2013)

A big welcome brother from South Texas. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Croppie (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for the warm greetings brethren.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## jaanthony (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome!  

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 13, 2013)

Lets add a more local one, hello from England.


----------



## Mac (Aug 13, 2013)

Mike Martin said:


> Lets add a more local one, hello from England.



Pffft, I at least said hello in Irish!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 14, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome to brethren from both Ireland and England as well as the Welsh and Scotties.  Anyone out there from the Isle of Wight?


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## cog41 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------

